# Outlook 2003 Autoarchivierung



## hikeda_ya (10. August 2007)

Servus,

ich hätte da eine ganz dubiose Frage (gut wir sprechen über Microsoftprodukt).

In Outlook 2003 kann man ganz bequem die Autoarchivierung aktivieren. Das funktioniert auch soweit.

Ich habe festgestellt das wenn im Posteingang neue Unterordner angelegt werden diese nicht automatisch mit in die Autoarchiviertung fallen. (obwohl beim Einrichten der Autoarchivierung der Button "Einstellungen auf alle Ordner anwenden" betätigt wurde)

Kennt von Euch jemand das Problem und vor allem kennt Ihr die Lösung (VB-Script - Gruppenrichtlinie?)


----------



## Norbert Eder (10. August 2007)

Rechte Maustaste auf den Ordner: Einstellungen - AutoArchivierung


----------



## hikeda_ya (10. August 2007)

Danke für Deinen Tip.

Nur sollte dies per Script / Makro / Gruppenrichtlinie / ? erfolgen.

Einfacher geht es klar - immer wieder unter Extras - Optionen - Karteireiter "Erweitert" - Autoarchivierung 

auf den Button "Einstellungen für Alle Elemente übernehmen" zu klicken - dann hat man bestimmt nichts vergessen.

*doch genau dieses Prozedere soll nicht manuell sondern automatisch erfolgen.*

Ich habe Anwender dabei die erst seit ein paar Monaten überhaupt einen PC - bedienen. Und solche Fehlerquellen möchte ich einfach automatisch abfangen.


----------



## Norbert Eder (10. August 2007)

Guck mal hier:
http://groups.google.com/group/micr...+archive+eric+legault&rnum=5#8709b7c0a7f63032


----------



## hikeda_ya (16. August 2007)

Danke für den Link

aber das ist leider zu hoch für mich.

Da blick ich leider nicht durch.


----------

